# Fisher minute mount to lifted tj?



## crtllc (Nov 13, 2017)

Help, anyone have a idea how to mount a minute mount to a 97 tj, lifted 4'in , I looked at the fisher mount but seems wrong as far spacing, and I am sure it will be a bad angle! My head gear spacing is 25 1/2 inch it seems that mount fisher sells 7163-1. Mount specs is 29 1/8. Center to center, , I guess it may take some fab work and welding, any info or pics. Would be great!!!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher truck side mount #7163-1 will fit the Jeep and mount to the fisher 7 1/2 RD and HD plow. then on the plow move the a frame pins to the top holes. should mount up level.


----------



## crtllc (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, but here's where I am troubled, the fisher instruction per the web site for the 7163-1 Brackets mention that the center to center spacing should be 28 inch . My plow frame is like 25 1/2 and does not have the three holes in the plow to the frame . this is older mm 1 setup! If that makes a difference.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Post pics of plow. Thinking it isn't a MM at all


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A yes the mm 1 had 3 holes on the plow A frame to mount to the truck. on the MM2 the pump and stuff stays with the blade. The A frame still has 3 holes but they mount to the removeable pump and support structure. you might have to get a new plow A frame to fit the jeep mount and the plow.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds like a speedcast. Post pics.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplowmeister said:


> A yes the mm 1 had 3 holes on the plow A frame to mount to the truck. on the MM2 the pump and stuff stays with the blade. The A frame still has 3 holes but they mount to the removeable pump and support structure. you might have to get a new plow A frame to fit the jeep mount and the plow.


Pump and everything stays with plow on MM1


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

kimber750 said:


> Pump and everything stays with plow on MM1


Will you please stop making me wrong!


----------



## crtllc (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok guys here's what I have. I started to lay a few pieces of steel to see what I might fab, from what I read the 6.5 plows had spacing 25 1/8. Not the larger 29 1/8 like on my Chevy. I am sure others had this problem . Just looking for easiest way out.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Start by buying a better welder but you are on the right track. I don't believe DD makes a mount for that plow that would fit your TJ.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

4


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I still do not get what you are attempting to do. Are you saying that the truck side mount ears do not fit your MM1 set up.Or you do not have the truck side mount ears at are and are trying to make them from scratch. If that is the case find some mount ears and modify those to fit your truck(GM truck mounts from around 95-99) . Proper weld penetration is key. I do not see a welder in the pics but this is no place for a 110v welder if that is what you are using.


----------



## crtllc (Nov 13, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Start by buying a better welder but you are on the right track. I don't believe DD makes a mount for that plow that would fit your TJ.


Thanks for your input on the welder, I am using a miller 252, I think it's more than capable of this job!! As far being on the right track, that's what I was hoping for here, someone that might have done this before. And perhaps could of shared what they did!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

TJS said:


> I still do not get what you are attempting to do. Are you saying that the truck side mount ears do not fit your MM1 set up.Or you do not have the truck side mount ears at are and are trying to make them from scratch. If that is the case find some mount ears and modify those to fit your truck(GM truck mounts from around 95-99) . Proper weld penetration is key. I do not see a welder in the pics but this is no place for a 110v welder if that is what you are using.


Some of the smaller MM1 plows had a more narrow width than the standard 29 1/8" width.



crtllc said:


> Thanks for your input on the welder, I am using a miller 252, I think it's more than capable of this job!! As far being on the right track, that's what I was hoping for here, someone that might have done this before. And perhaps could of shared what they did!


Well then you need to turn it or practice some more since I see zero penetration on those welds. Should also have beveled the metal. Remember you attempting to build something you are going to hang a few hundred pounds off of and go ram into things with it.


----------



## crtllc (Nov 13, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Some of the smaller MM1 plows had a more narrow width than the standard 29 1/8" width.
> 
> Well then you need to turn it or practice some more since I see zero penetration on those welds. Should also have beveled the metal. Remember you attempting to build something you are going to hang a few hundred pounds off of and go ram into things with it.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the concern, the pic you looked at was a tac for placement only , just to hold the end up while I did some measuring , as I stated before, I was looking for ideas, not welding concerns,


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fine then, buy the correct plow for the mount DD offers or build your own mount. Those are choices. Unlikely someone here will have a set of drawings or whatever it is you are asking for. Since you either have one of HS series plows or a 6'9" LD plow, which are no longer in production and these were the MM style plows with the 25" width you are not going find a mount in production. Now if you want to know how to convert your plow to fit the vehicle mount currently available for your TJ I happen to know two different ways to do that but require buying, at the min, a new headgear.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

To add to that as I stated in my previous post; find some Minute Mount truck side mounts and modify them to fit your jeep frame.


----------



## crtllc (Nov 13, 2017)

He guys thanks for the input! I will fab a set of mounts to make this all work, this is for my driveway. A second plow just for clean up, not willing to spend much money, used a quad last three years, I was just hoping for a picture of something someone else made. I figured I wasn't the only one with lifted jeep and an old mm setup. I mean what did they do back in 97. I am sure there was something build from fisher? Have a great winter!


----------

